

China Unveils New Native Operating System - adamgibbons
http://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/17/china-unveils-new-native-operating-system/?ref=world

======
voidr
> It said existing open-source operating systems pose security risks

And by security they probably mean ability to insert their own backdoors.

------
vectorsys
Let me guess. Cisco won't be suing the Chinese government for it running Java.

